# NET Bible with Full Translator's Notes -- Where is it available?



## Jake (Nov 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if the NET Bible with full translator's note edition is available anywhere at a reasonable price, or whether or not it will be put in print again?

https://store.bible.org/store/category/126

I see it's available at very high cost on Amazon, presumably due to low supply, and available in digital edition.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 11, 2016)

They have sold out all of their stock at the Net store, and they don't know ifthere will be future stock available anytime soon!

I have that full notes in software form, do you need the printed edition for a specific reason then?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 11, 2016)

This one seems to have the notes and is reasonably priced. https://www.amazon.com/Bible-First-...TF8&qid=1478875986&sr=8-11&keywords=net+bible


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 11, 2016)

I was given a printed edition with full notes several years ago. The notes are helpful; but this is decidedly an "unbiased" (their descriptor, not mine) translation, and it's reflected in their renderings of key texts (the same ones which prompted conservatives to reject the RSV years ago). I use the NET Bible in my study, and frequently do appreciate its insights; but I would _never_ recommend it to a church member. The concept of having the translators' notes is great, but there are places where it appears they've taken liberties with translation of the Text; thus, in good conscience, I cannot entrust to such a translation the care and feeding of my congregation's souls.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 11, 2016)

I had the kindle edition and exchanged it for one without notes. I got distracted.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 11, 2016)

They have a more Dynamic translation then a formal one, like the NASB, amd main problem to me is that they do not translate the OT as being fulfilled in luight of the NT!


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 11, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> They have a more Dynamic translation then a formal one, like the NASB, amd main problem to me is that they do not translate the OT as being fulfilled in luight of the NT!



How so?


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 11, 2016)

I wish that I would have purchased their Net with nt Diaglot version, as was at the time 25.00, and now no longer even sold there, and have seen at Amazonfor really large prices!


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2016)

Bill,

Thanks for the link. I'm afraid the editions they have are used and might have some highlights/notes. I'd rather have an edition without them if I'm going to get a hard copy.

All,

Thanks for your comments. I'm interested in it for having the translators notes and information about different manuscripts, and it seems useful to have in a physical copy. I'm not so much interested in the translation itself. Looks like digital might have to do for now at least.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 11, 2016)

They do not hold to a formal view of translation , more of a Niv type, and they do not see OT prophecies spefically referring to Jesus attime of the OT, so Isaiah would not be thinking of Virgin as mother of Messiah, but that was in NT...

They translate it how the original readers of OT would see it...


----------

